# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Palabras y más palabras

## Samira

Sí, eso se oye con demasiada frecuencia...

Donde se habla mal requetemal es en los pueblos pequeños, pequeños quiero decir de 100 habitantes o así, ahí van algunas perlitas del pueblo donde yo viví muchos años:

embrazo = embarazo
indición = inyección
arradio = radio
amoto = moto
afoto = foto

y muchas más que ya me iré acordando...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Sí, eso se oye con demasiada frecuencia...
> 
> Donde se habla mal requetemal es en los pueblos pequeños, pequeños quiero decir de 100 habitantes o así, ahí van algunas perlitas del pueblo donde yo viví muchos años:
> 
> embrazo = embarazo
> indición = inyección
> arradio = radio
> amoto = moto
> afoto = foto
> ...


Tampoco es por meterse por lo de los pueblos, pero yo vivo casi todo el verano y muchos findes en uno de 3.000, y es muy frecuente, que la gente, le ponga "a" delante de palabras. Pero cada pueblo, tiene también, su propio "diccionario", por llamarlo así :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Son palabras de esa localidad, o zona en concreto. 
Por ejemplo esta, que creo, que es auténtica de aquí:

Entenguerengue.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Y que quiere decir esa palabra  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Nosotros, en vez de decir "me voy a acasa de la abuela"
Decimos: "Me voy "ca" la abuela"

Y lo de "amoto" y "arradio" tambien se dice aquí :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Saludos

----------


## ben-amar

Una cosa esta "entenguerengue" cuando es inestable su estructura, a medio montar o instalar, etc.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y que quiere decir esa palabra 
> 
> Nosotros, en vez de decir "me voy a acasa de la abuela"
> Decimos: "Me voy "ca" la abuela"
> 
> Y lo de "amoto" y "arradio" tambien se dice aquí.
> 
> Saludos


O dicho de otra manera que como lo dice ben-amar, que es como viene en el diccionario(lo de ben), es cuando "una cosa está que con un soplío se cae".

Aquí decimos algo parecido:
"Me voy ancá la buela"

----------


## Los terrines

Ben.amar, yo, en mi zona, con el  mismo significado de "entenguerengue", he oído decir "terenguendengue". Supongo que vendrá del  mismo sitio.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Samira

> Tampoco es por meterse por lo de los pueblos, pero yo vivo casi todo el verano y muchos findes en uno de 3.000, y es muy frecuente, que la gente, le ponga "a" delante de palabras. Pero cada pueblo, tiene también, su propio "diccionario", por llamarlo así. Son palabras de esa localidad, o zona en concreto. 
> Por ejemplo esta, que creo, que es auténtica de aquí:
> 
> Entenguerengue.


Ozuuú mi arma... :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ozuuú mi arma...


Jajajajajajajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

en vez de entenguerengue, enclenque... :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> en vez de entenguerengue, *enclenque*...


La palabra "enclenque" se refiere a algo muy delgado, sin fuerza para sostener; cuando se refiere a una persona o animal, se refiere a que a que no tiene maza corporal ni fuerza suficientes.  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tambien, para decir unas cosas, utilizamos otra palabras, por ejemplo:

Coche viajeros = Autobus
y otras, de las que ahora mismo no me acuerdo.

----------


## Luján

> Tambien, para decir unas cosas, utilizamos otra palabras, por ejemplo:
> 
> Coche viajeros = Autobus
> y otras, de las que ahora mismo no me acuerdo.


En Gran Canaria, más bien en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, en tiempos de mi abuelo, y algo más reciente también, al autobús lo llamaban (aparte de guagua, como en toda Canarias) coche de hora, y a la guagua que pasaba fuera del horario establecido y que no era de la compañía, piratas.




> La palabra "enclenque" se refiere a algo muy delgado, sin fuerza para sostener; cuando se refiere a una persona o animal, se refiere a que a que no tiene maza corporal ni fuerza suficientes.


Enclenque también es muy usada en Canarias, con la acepción de aquello que no tiene fuerza para automantenerse estable.




> en vez de entenguerengue, enclenque...


En Canarias suele decirse "tenguerengue", normalmente precedida de las palabras "en un", así pues: "La pelota sobre la pirámide está en un tenguerengue"


Más palabras (pero no todas) "raras" Canarias:

Fonil: Embudo
Chófer: Conductor
Container/Contenemar: Contenedor
Aquellar: Cualquier acción, por ejemplo encender (o apagar) la luz. "Aquella la luz"
Atargea: Acequia
Klinex: Pañuelillo de papel, aunque sea marca Carrefour
...

"Alguna que otra" más aquí: http://www.iac.es/galeria/westend/guanye.html Sencillamente genial  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Container y Klinex, también se suele decir por aquí.
Y también en mi pueblo a los profesores se les dice "maestro escuela".

"Sí, ese, Juan, el maestro escuela"

----------


## ceheginero joven

Me acabo de acordar de otra palabra que se dice por aquí.

En "ves" de decir: "Me voy a buscar un ordenador"
Decimos :"Me voy a gobernar un ordenador"

----------


## frfmfrfm

Pongo una muy antigua que escuche cuando era adolecente y no la he vuelto a escuchar.
La frase era:
                Al regorgue la esquina.
                Al volver la esquina.
Es bastante rara pero cierta.

Saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Con lo que en el tema Daños colatereles nos pusimos a poner cada uno palabras de nuestros pueblos o zonas, he decidido crear este hilo, para seguir con esta interesante tema de conversación, poniendo esos palabrejos que a algunos les suena a chino, otros lo han escuchado alguna vez...
Voy a empezar copiando los mensajes de "Daños Colaterales":

EDIT:Este mensaje al ser el más nuevo se ha ido el último.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Voy a seguir yo con algunas que he oido este verano y que he apuntado:

Abuzalapiz = Sacapuntas
A cascaporra
A tente bonete
Apostema
Armanuco

Y seguirán

----------


## perdiguera

¿Queréis palabras? pues aquí van unas cuantas del diccionario murciano.
-ACUALO: ¿El qué?
-A CASICO HECHO: A drede.
ACUSICA: dícese de la Persona que delata a otra.
-¡ADIÓ! Exclamación que indica asombro.
-¡AFURI!: ¡Fuera de aquí!
-AGARROTAO: Estar rígido, generalmente esta palabra se utiliza cuando hace mucho frío.
-AGUACHAO: Aguado.
-AGUACHIRRI: Aguado.
-AGUILANDO: Aguinaldo.
-AJO PORRO: Puerro.
-ALFILERES: Las pinzas de la ropa.
-ALUEGO Después: más tarde.
-AMOCAR: En los juegos infantiles dícese de aquél que pierde Ej. El escondite: ¡te la amocas!/ soltar dinero.
-AMOQUINAR: Pagar obligadamente.
-ANCA: hacia o desde Ej. Vengo de anca mi tía; voy anca mi tia.
-ANCA DIOS: lejos.
-ANDANDICO: despacio.
-ANDAVER: Vé. "Andaver a la tienda".
-¡ANDE PARA!: ¿Dónde está?
-ANIMALICO: Pena ante la contemplación de un animal herido, enfermo o abandonado/persona que no es muy instruída.
-ANTIYER: Anteayer.
-ANZUELO: Orzuelo.
- A POSTA: A drede.
-ARQUEÁ: Arcada, náusea.
-ARRADIO: Radio.
-ARRASTRAÓ: Adulador.
-ARREMPUJAR: Empujar.
-ARRIAR: Agredir Ej. Me arrió un tortazo...
-ASÍN: Así.
-ATASCAO: Cabezota.
-ATIFORRAO: Comer y beber sin control.
-BABI: Guardapolvo de un niño.
-BAJAR A CARTAGENA: Expresión utilizada por los cartageneros que viven fuera del casco antiguo cuando van a ir a el para cualquier asunto.
-BAJAR P'ABAJO: Bajar (lo contrario de subir p'arriba).
-BAJOCA: Judía verde.
-BALDOSA: Acera.
-BAMBOLLA: Ampolla.
-BARCAS: Pies grandes.
-BESTIAJO: Hombre rudo.
-BLANDEARSE: Volverse atrás a última hora, rajarse.
-BLANDENGUE: Enfermizo.
-BLINCAR: Brincar.
-BOLEAR: Decir muchas mentiras.
-BOLO: Mentira.
-BOLLO: Chichón.
-BONICO: Bonito/Simpático.
-BORDE: Perverso.
-BORDESICO: Persona malintencionada que realiza las cosas con ingenio y hasta con gracia.
-BOTELLEO: Ritual juvenil que se produce los fines de semana, donde la gente bebe en cantidad en la calle (llamado en algunas zonas como botellón).
-BUENURA: Bondad.
-BUFAO: Hinchado.
-BUFAR: Soplar, despedir aire por la boca.
-BUJERO: Agujero.
-CACHIPORRAZO: Golpe sufrido al caer.
-CACHUMBO: Trasto, cacharro.
-CAGAERA: Diarrea.
-CAGUETA: Cobarde, miedoso.
-CAGUETILLA: Diarrea aguda.
-CALINA: Calima.
-CAMOTA: Cabeza// cabezón.
-CAMOTO: Cabezón// torpe, poco inteligente.
-CANGUI: Miedo, terror.
-CANSERA: Cansancio// desánimo.
-CANSINO: Pelmazo.
-CAPAR: Castrar.
-CAPARRA: Garrapata.
-CAPARRÓN: Alcaparrón.
-CAPULLÁ: Tontería.
-CAPUZAR: Chapuzar.
-CAPUZÓN: Chapuzón.
-CARNÁ: Carnada, cebo.
-CASCAR: Hablar mucho.
-CARCARLA: Morirse.
-CASORIO: Casamiento.
-COSTALAZO: Caída violenta.
-CASTAÑA: Bofetada.
-CATALÁN: Tostadas de aceite y tomate.
-CATALANA: Bocadillo con aceite, tomate y jamón.
-CELEBRO: Cerebro.
-CHACHO: Apócope de muchacho (en estos últimos tiempos se ha reducido al "acho").
-CHALAÚRA: Ofuscamiento.
-CHANFLAR: Chafar.
-CHIBIRICHI: Tonto, lelo.
-CHICHARRA: Cigarra.
-CHIQUITAJO: Niño de corta edad.
-CHIRRISPITUJA: Cantidad ínfima de una cosa.
-CHISPEANDUJO (estar): Estar lloviznando.
-CHISPICA: Cantidad pequeña de una cosa.
-CHOCAR: Sorprender, resultar simpático algo a alguien.
-CHORRA: Casualidad, suerte.
-CHORRÁ: Dicho o hecho tonto.
-CHUCHURRÍO: Seco, estéril.
-CHUCHURRIRSE: Marchitarse.
-CHUMINÁ: Algo sin valor / tontería.
-CHUSCO: Panecillo.
-COLAÍCO: Muy enamorado.
-COLLEJA: Pescozón.
-¡CONTRE!: Interjección que expresa molestia o contrariedad.
-CONVOY: Vinagreras.
-COÑEARSE: Burlarse.
-¡CORRE CORRIENDO!: ¡Aprisa!
-CORRENTÍN: Corriente de aire dentro de una casa.
-CORREVER: Vé. Ej. Correver a la tienda.
-COSCALETAS(a): A horcajadas.
-COSQUI: Golpe dado con los nudillos en la cabeza.
-COTARRO: Jaleo.
-CRETICAR: Criticar.
-CROMO: Adjetivo usado para denominar la cara bonita de un niño.
-CUCARSE: Agusanarse las legumbres.
-CUERITICOS VIVO (en): En cueros, desnudo.
-CURIANA: Cucaracha.
-CURTURA: Cultura.
-D'ENCA: De casa de. Ej: vengo d'enca mi tía.
-DEFERIENCIA: Diferencia.
-DEFIJO: Con seguridad.
-DEMACRAO: Perder el color del rostro pareciendo enfermo.
-DEMONIO EMPLUMAO: Perverso.
-DENDE: Desde.
-DENTRIFICO: Dentífrico.
-DEPOSITORIO: Supositorio.
-DERRENGAO: Muy cansado.
-DESAGERAO: Exagerado.
-DESAGERAR: Exagerar.
-DESASTRAO: Desaliñado.
-DESBARATAO: Desordenado.
-DESBARATAR: Desordenar.
-DESCAMBIAR: Cambiar dinero en billetes por monedas// devolver un objeto para cambiarlo por otro.
-DESCUANJERINGAO: Maltrecho, desarticulado.
-DESEGURO: Con toda seguridad.
-DESENLIAR: Desliar.
-DESJALICHAO: Dícese del que lleva la ropa en desorden.
-DESJARRAR: Llorar con desconsuelo.
-DESMAYAO: Muerto de hambre// un don nadie.
-DESPACICO: Muy despacio.
-DESTIRAR: Estirar.
-DESUSTANCIAO: Sin gracia.
-DIFERIENCIA: Diferencia.
-DORMIJOSO: Dormilón.
-EMPINAO: Niño muy alto para su edad.
-ENAMORISCARSE: Andar enamoradillo.
-ENCABRITAO VIVO: Muy enfadado.
-ENCANAR: Dejar un objeto atrapado en algún lugar. Ejemplo: La pelota se ha encanado en el tejado.
-ENCANGRECAICO VIVO: Muy disgustado.
-ENCASQUETAR: Cargarle a otro la carga, trabajo o cosa no apetecible.
-ENCHOCHAO: Alguien que esta ciegamente entusiasmado con una persona.
-ENDIÑAR: Golpear.
-ENDOLSAR: Endosar.
-ENFOLLONARSE: Emborracharse.
-ENGANCHE: Discusión.
-ENNEGRECÍO: Muy sucio.
-ENROBINARSE: Cubrirse de moho.
-ENSOÑISCAO: Medio durmiendo.
-ENTERETICO: Entero.
-ENCANDILAR: Deslumbrar.
-ESCUPINAJO: Escupitajo.
-ESPELUFAO: Prenda de vestir a la que se le caen las pelusas.
-ESPÍRTU DE SAL: Salfumán.
-ESTORNILLADOR: Destornillador.
-ESTRENAR: Cuando se mancha la ropa nueva se suele decir: "ya has estrenao la ropa".
-ESTUFÍO: Expresión de enfado.
-ESTURREAR: Revolver o derramar.
-FALSICO: Hipócrita.
-FESTEAR: Festejar.
-FIJO: De seguro, cierto.
-FOLLÁ: Gracia, simpatía.
-FOLLONERO: Persona que molesta.
-FREGAO: Enredo.
-FRIEGAR: Fregar.
-FULAY: Alguien despreciable.
-FULERO: Chapucero.
-GALIPOTE: Grasa contaminante del mar producida por el gasóleo y crudo procedente de los barcos.
-GAÑAFAZO: Un arañazo grande.
-GARROFA: Algarroba.
-GARROFERO: Algarrobo.
-GAYAO: Cayado.
-GENTE GORDA: Personas con dinero y nombre.
-¡GIRA!: ¡Fuera!
-GIRAR: Dirigirse a.
-GOLFALES: Golfo.
-GRABIEL: Gabriel.
-GRILLAO: Loco.
-GUFANDA: Bufanda.
-GÜITRE: Buitre.
-GUTIFARRA: Butifarra.
-HELOR: Frío intenso y penetrante.
-HIJOPUTICA: Persona que molesta.
-HINCHA: Ojeriza.
-HUEVARES: Hombre que se pasa el día sin hacer nada, o lento en sus procedimientos.
-HUEVÓN: Huevares.
-IDIOTERÍA: Engreimiento.
-INCORDIOSO: Dícese de quien no cesa de incordiar.
-INDICIÓN: Inyección.
-INDUMENTA: Indumentaria.
-INRRITAR: Irritar.
-JALUFA: Hambre.
-JALAR: Comer.
-JARRAO: Ni! ño que llora sin consuelo.
-JETÁ: Bofetada.
-JIÑAR: Defecar.
-JIÑARSE VIVO: Cagarse encima.
-JIÑETA: Miedo.
>-JUBETE: Juguete.
-LAGAÑA: Legaña.
-LAMECULOS: Adulador.
-LECHUBINO: ¡Lechugino!.
-LISIAO: Herido.
-LISIAR: Herir.
-LÚBRICA: Rúbrica.
-LLORISQUEAR: Lloriquear.
-MACACO: Cobarde.
-MAGRA: Lomo de cerdo.
-MALAFOLLÁ: Persona con malasombra.
-MALENCARAO: Insolente.
-MANUSEAR: Manosear.
-MARIPOSÓN: Afeminado.
-MARRANEAR: Ensuciar.
-MARUJO: Hombre al que le gusta los líos, chismes, etc.
-MASCÁ: Vómito.
-ME SE: Se me.
-MEDIO PEO: Hombre de estatura baja y nada corpulento.
-MELOPEA: Borrachera.
-MENDIGUEAR: Mendigar.
-MEQUE: Puñetazo.
-MIAJA: Porción pequeña de cualquier cosa.
-MISTO: Cerilla.
-MOLLA: Miga de pan.
-MONIATO: Boniato.
-MU: Muy.
-NÁ: Nada.
-NAÍCA: Nada.
-NAIDIE: Nadie.
-NENICO: Niño
-NI AUN: Ni siquiera.
-NUEVECICO: Para estrenar.
-OBISPA: Avispa.
-OLLA PRONTO: Olla a presión.
-P'ALANTE: Hacia delante.
-PACENCIA: Paciencia.
-PACHORRA: Tranquilidad, cachaza.
-PAJUATO: Pazguato.
-PALABRO: Palabrota, taco.
-PALLUELAS: Varicela.
-PARSIMONIOSO: Lento o pausado en el hablar, andar e incluso la actitud.
-PATACHULA: Cojo.
-PATINAR: Resbalarse / fracasar.
-PATINAZO: Chasco.
-PECHOLATA: Individuo cuya musculatura torácica está bastante desarrollada.
-PELICILINA: Penicilina.
-PELÚA: Peseta.
-PELUFA: Pelusa de la ropa.
-PERIPUESTO: Bien arreglado, vestido.
-PERO: Tipo de manzana.
-PEROL: Cabeza.
-PESAUMBRE: Pesadumbre.
-PÉSOL: Guisante.
-PICOESQUINA: Esquina.
-PICOSO: Que pica.
-PIJO: Palabra utilizada para expresar sorpresa, susto... sensaciones en general. Puede aparecer acompañada acompañada por 'Pero', 'Qué'...
-PINCHA: Espina.
-PINCHOSO: Espinoso.
-PINDONGUERO: Juerguista.
-PLASTOSO: Pesado.
-PLATERO: Escurreplatos.
-¡POIQUÉ!: ¡ Pues y qué!
-POSÍ: Pues sí.
-POTRA: Buena suerte.
-PRESINARSE: Persignarse.
-PREVEER: Prever.
-PROPIO: Natural, uno mismo. Ej: Has salido muy "propio" en la foto.
-QUERINDONGA: Atributivo despectivo usado para denominar a la amante.
-QUITAO: Excepto. Ej. Quitao eso, lo demás os lo podéis llevar.
-REBONICO: Muy bonito.
-RECALCAR: Machacar el mismo asunto una y otra vez.
-RECOCHINEO: Regodeo.
-REDÍCULA: Ridículo.
-REMPUJAR: Empujar.
-RENEGRÍA: Persona de piel oscura.
-REPLACETA: Plazuela.
-RESINARSE: Resignarse.
-RETAHÍLA: Discurso pesado.
-REVENÍO: Reblandecido.
-REVIRAO: Persona de intenciones torcidas.
-RULAR: Rodar.
-RULARSE: Desternillarse de risa.
-SALSEAR: Entrometerse en los asuntos de otros.
-SALSEO: Acción de salsear.
-SANGRAR: Sacar dinero a los demás.
-SARPULLÍO: Erupción cutánea.
-SENTIR: Oír. Ej. No la sentí tocar el timbre.
-SERVICIALA: Mujer muy servicial.
-SETONA: Mujer cachazuda..
-SUAVICO: Muy suave.
-SUBIR P'ARRIBA: Subir. (lo contrario de bajar p'abajo)
-SUMIDOR: Sumidero.
-TÁPENA: Alcaparra.
-TARTAJA: Tartamudo.
-TATI: Estate. Ej. Tati quieto nenico.
-TE SE: Se te Ej. Te se ha caido el boli.
-TIEMPO: Edad. Ej. ¿ Qué tiempo tiene el nene?.
-TIRAR: Ir hacia, dirigirse. Ej. Tira p'anca tu tía.
-TIRICIA: Sensación que se experimenta en los dientes y las encías al comer ciertas cosas u oír ruidos desagradables. Dentera.
-TOÍCO: Diminutivo de todo.
-TOSERA: Tos violenta.
-TRAJÍN: Tarea, faena, trabajo.
-TIQUISMIQUIS: Líos, chismes.
-TROLA: Mentira.
-TROLERO: El que dice trolas.
-TUFÁ: Mal olor, peste.
-VAGUERÍA: Vagancia.
-VERTIR: Verter
-VISO: Combinación; prenda interior femenina.
-VORTERETA: Voltereta.
-ZAFA: Palangana.
-ZAGAL/ZAGALA: Chico/Chica.
-ZANCÁS: Zancadas.
-ZANGONEAR: Gandulea.

----------


## perdiguera

Y otro diccionario murciano.
Ababol	  Amapola
Abercoque Albaricoque
Abruzaera  Mecedora
Abruzarse  Mecerse o columpiarse
Agestao	En los rumiantes, saciado de comer
Agora	Ahora
Aguaeras  Sobre albarda de pleita con cuatro compartimentos paracolocar cántaros
Agüeras	 Aguaderas
Aladroque En Murcia, cartagenero
Alante	 Adelante o delante 
Alatonero	 Almez
Albarca	Abarca
Alcacil o Alcancil	Alcachofa
Alcalde	Miembro viril
Alcuza	Pequeño recipiente de cocina para el aceite
Aljibe	Cisterna casera para recoger agua
Almostrá	Capacidad de una mano, puñado
Alpargate	 Alpargata
Aluego	 Luego
Angarillas Sobre albarda de hierro curvo para colocar sacos o haces
Antiparras Gafas
Añidir	Añadir
Aparejo	Albarda de burro o mula
Apechusques	Equipaje o enseres
Arracás	Arracadas, pendientes, aretes
Arradio	Receptor de radio
Arramblar	Recoger todo, arrastrar
Arrope	Líquido dulce hecho con mosto de uva
Asaúra	Asadura, pulmones de un animal
Atocha	Mata de esparto
Averío	Ganado de labor de una finca
Azá	Azada
Azaón	Azadón
Bajoca	Judía verde
Baladre	Adelfa
Baleo	Estera grande de pleita
Balsón	Charco grande lleno de agua
Bardiza	Valla, vallado
Bardomera	Broza de arrastre del agua
Barraco	Verraco
Barza	Especie de bolsa de pleita con tapa para llevar el recao
Barrigaverde	En Cartagena, murciano
Basura	Estiércol
Biñuelos	Buñuelos
Boja	Boj, arbusto
Bollero	Vendedor de bollos
Bollicos	Dulce navideño a base de almendra, miel y chocolate
Boria	Boira, niebla
Borrego	Cordero
Botijón	Botijo redondo, de dorso plano para colgar al carro
Boyero	Conductor de carro de bueyes
Bozo	Bozal
Brazal	Acequia
Brazao	Haz que se puede abrazar
Breva	Fruto temprano de la higuera
Brevón	Fruto temprano de la higuera pajarera
Buche	Tripa, barriga
Bujero	Agujero
Caballón	Promontorio de tierra para dividir bancales
Cagao	Asustado
Cagarruta	Excremento de ovino
Canguelo	Miedo, temor
Cántara	Botijo
Cámara	Piso superior de las casas de labor, donde se guardaba elgrano, aceite y chacinas
Camisón	Camisa de hombre
Caparrón	Alcaparrón
Capazo	Recipiente de pleita de uso agrícola
Capazo terrero	Igual que el anterior, pero más pequeño
Capillo	Capullo del gusano de seda 
Cardo	Caldo
Cargaéro	Lugar de carga, muelle
Carrizo	Cañas pequeñas de un cañar
Cascaruja	Frutos secos
Cascarrias	Restos excrementicios pegados o colgantes
Cocón	Hueco que produce la caida del agua
Collao	Collado
Concejales	Testículos
Coñá	Coñac, brandy
Cejá	Apero de madera curva unida por cuerda que actúa como polea en el aparejo de bestias.
Ceña	Aceña
Chacho	Aféresis de muchacho
Chacho	Tío, hermano de padre o madre
Chanchamarranchas	Malas artes,
Chenco	Fulgencio
Cherro	Becerro
Chicharra	Cigarra
Chino	Cerdo
Chispa	Porción pequeña, poca cosa
Chispao	Borracho
Chisquero	Mechero de chispa y mecha
Chucho	Órgano sexual femenino
Chumino	Palmatoria
Chumino	Pues… eso, órgano sexual femenino
Chupaero	Se dice del caracol pequeño
Chuscarrao	Chamuscado
Chuya	Corte pequeño de madera, jamón, etc
Cieca	Acequia
Cisco	Carbón menudo
Civil	Sardina de bota, arenque
Cobertera	Tapadera de olla o sartén
Cofín	Rodete de pleita para moler aceituna
Cojitranco	Cojo, tullido
C ollerón	Arco de cuero relleno de paja, aparejo de animales
Corrental	Chato de vino
Cordeta	Cuerda fina de esparto verde
Cornijal	Esquina de un bancal
Corvilla	Instrumento menor que la hoz, para segar alfalfa
Clisao	Eclipsado, adormilado
Cloca	Clueca, llueca
Crilla	Patata
Culipavo	De nalgas bajas, culi-bajo
Dedil	Protector de cuero para los dedos en la siega
Desfogarse	Desahogarse
Emprencipiar	Empezar
Encangrenao	Encorajinado
Enfollinao	Enfadado
Enfollonáo	Borracho
Enfurruñao	Enfadado
Enlutecío	Enlutado
Emputecío	Propenso a las putas
Enrritao	Irritado
Ensalá	Ensalada, igual, lio, follón
Esclafar	Escalfar, romper
Esclafarse	Sentarse
Esclavejío	Detonación, ruptura, ruido de explosión
Escurrimbres	Solajes de almazara
Esfarón	Resbalón
Esfarriao	Desbaratado
Esfarriao	Con diarrea
Esfararse	Resbalarse
Esnúo	Desnudo
Espantaburras	En Murcia, antes, Guardia Municipal
Esparteña	Calzado de esparto
Esperfollo	Acto de quitar la perfolla o cubierta del maiz
Esplicaera	Explicación
Estera	Alfombra de esparto
Esturreo	Repartir semilla en la tierra con la mano haciendo arco
Excusao	Retrete
Falsas	En Lorca, cámaras
Faltriquera	Pequeño monedero de tela con cintas para atar debajo delrefajo
Flor	Órgano sexual femenino
Fogará	Llamarada
Follaero	Lio, follón
Follón	Borrachera
Follón	Pedo silencioso
Folloneta	Borrachera
Galera	Tartana cubierta, coche con caballo
Galillo	Tráquea
Gallá	Cayado, bastón
Gañote	Tragaderas
Garrofa	Algarroba
Garrofero	Algarrobo
Ginés	Órgano sexual femenino
Gorrita	Vuelta de una manguera sobre si misma que impide elpaso del agua
Glea	Greda
Graná	Granada
Guajerro	Tráquea
Guija	Altramuz
Guita	Cuerda, soga fina
Hierros	Trébedes, hierros sobre los que poner la sartén al fuego
Hogaño	Este año
Horca	Especie de trinchador curvo para dar la vuelta a la parva en la era
Horcate	Caballete de madera sobre el cuello de las bestias que sirve para enganchar los arreos del carro.
Jaro	De pelo rojo o rojizo
Jelepa	Dosis pequeña, miajica
Jeta	Cara
Jetazo	Tortazo
Jinjolero	Almez
Judiá	Trastada, jugarreta
Lavaor	Lavadero
Lea	Puta, prostituta
Leido	Instruido, culto
Leja	Balda, estante
Leta	Final aterrazado de un bancal
Liaos	Dulces parecidos a los bollicos, liados en papel seda
Linde	Talud que separa los bancales
Llengua	Lengua
Malgual	Estera de esparto
Mamellas	Tetas
Mandanga	Hombre manejado por la mujer
Mandao	Envio, encargo, recado
Manea	Cuerda para atar al cerdo de la mano
Manflorita	Homosexual, maricón
Mangurrino	Simple, lelo
Maúro	Maduro
Melón de agua	Sandía
Melsa	Tranquilidad, parsimonia
Melsa	Páncreas de la ternera
Menchero	Encendedor, mechero
Menúo	Menudo
Miaja	Poco
Minina	Pene de los niños
Moquero	Pañuelo de bolsillo para sonarse
Mona	Bollo dulce para desayunar
Morapio	Vino
Moro	Sin bautizar
Murrio	Triste, mustio
Nano	Enano
Nublos	Nubes
Olivera	Olivo
Orejón	Albaricoque hecho pasa, seco al sol
Ovispa	Avispa
Palmero	Vaso de vino de a palmo
Panizo	Maiz
Panocha	Mazorca de maiz
Panzá	Panzada, hartazón de comer o de trabajar
Paparajote	Patatús
Paparajote	Postre de masa frita sobre hoja de limonero
Paparajote	Albóndiga frita de patata, garbanzo y bacalao
Pará	Brecha en la reguera para impedir el paso del agua y queentre en la tabla de un bancal
Partior	Repartidor de aguas de acequia
Pava	Coliflor
Pava	Pedo silencioso
Pelfa	Pedo, ventosidad
Pelotas	Albóndigas
Pelotera	pelea, jaléo
Perdigón	Pollo de perdiz
Perfolla	Hojas que cubren la panoja de maiz
Pijá	Hartazón
Piojera	Escasez, plaga
Pipirita	Pizpireta
Pipiritaje	Patatús
Pitorro	Relativo al pene
Porchá	Porche, porchada
Poyete	Poyo
Puchero	Cocido, guiso
Puncha	Pincha
Putañero	Aficionado a putas
Recao	Comida que porta el trabajador al tajo
Recao	Recado
Rechigüela	Mollejas del cordero
Redoma	Porrón
Refajo	Falda larga de paño, bordada o no
Reguera o regaera	Canal de tierra en un bancal para riego a manta
Regüeldo	Eructo
Regüelto	Revuelto, mezcla de bebidas
Reja	Labradura, besana
Reluzángana	Luciérnaga
Rempujón	Empujón
Repuyo	Coz de bestia
Rescullir	Resbalar
Retambufa	Trasero, culo. “Dar por retambufa”
Retratista	Fotógrafo
Riá	Riada
Rodá	Rodera, huella de carro
Rugiar	Rociar
Rula	Rueda
Salamanquesa	Salamandra
Sanblás	Pequeño angelote de colgar al cuello (Sta. Eulalia)
Sangrao	Vacio, desangrado
Sangrino	Sanguíneo
Saya	Especie de falda bajo el refajo
Sayón	Judío,
Sejar	Retroceder, recular
Sera	Recipiente grande de pleita
Serón	Sobre albarda de pleita para cargar tierra o piedra
Seta	Además de hongo, órgano sexual femenino.
Setero	Pariente por matrimonio por una familiar ej. Primo setero
Setona	Tranquila, calmosa
Sirre	Estiércol de cabra y oveja
Solanera	Sol radiante, día de sol fuerte
Sursuncorda	Lo máximo, lo más difícil
Tabla	División de los bancales
Tablacho	Tabla de madera con agarradera para dividir aguas en las acequias. 
Tafanario	Culo, trasero
Talvinas	Plato hecho con masa de harina, ajos y ñoras que, a diferencia de las migas se presenta en forma de tortilla.
Tanimientras	Mientras tanto
Tápena	Alcaparra
Tentenpié Tratamiento de respeto a los mayores, en ambito rural.Aperitivo
Toballa	Toalla
Tolmo	Tormo, porción de tierra solidificada
Torraera	Sol fuerte, “hace una torraera…”
Torrar	Tostar, asar
Trabiscornar	Alterar, liar
Trajilla	Apero para arrastrar tierra
Trajín	Jaleo, lio, follón
Trajinar	Obrar, trabajar, atarearse
Tresbolillo	Forma de plantación en triángulos
Troje o atroje	Troj, espacio para guardar el grano
Trompezón	Tropezón
Tronaera	Muchos truenos, tormenta
Truje	Traje, porté
Tusturrío	Muy pasado de frito
Ubio	Yugo
Varajón	Esquejes de los troncos de los árboles
Velas	Mocos colganderos
Vencejo	Cordeta decreciente rematada con dos nudos para atar los haces de mies para su transporte a la era.
Vide	Vi, observé
Zafa	Palangana
Zaguero	Trasero
Zaranda	Cedazo, criba
Zarangollo	Frito de calabacín, patatas, cebolla, pimiento, etc
Zarzo	Estante o balda de buen tamaño, hecho de cañas atadas
Zenia	Aceña
Zurracapote	Bebida como la cuerva
Zurrío	Golpe, porrazo

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdi, no las ponga todas a la vez que no nos va a dar tiempo a leer los otros mensajes.

Saludos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Jope menudo repertorio no has puesto. Pero te has dejado una palabra:
Paece: Parece

----------


## perdiguera

> Perdi, no las ponga todas a la vez que no nos va a dar tiempo a leer los otros mensajes.
> 
> Saludos.


¿Tú sabes la cantidad de mensajes que me saldrían? Llegaría cerca de Luján




> Jope menudo repertorio no has puesto. Pero te has dejado una palabra:
> Paece: Parece


Me he dejado muchas; si no me equivoco no he puesto ni el 20% del léxico murciano.
Los que vivís ahí tendréis muchas para poner.
La verdad es que el título del hilo me ha impelido a ponerlas en dos mensajes que vienen ambos de internet, pero ahí circulan muchos más.
La gracia que tienen ambos es que no tienen casi palabras coincidentes.
Las páginas de donde los saqué son:
http://www.saberespractico.com/curio...den-alfabetico
http://www.elotrolao.es/2009/05/dicc...urciano-e.html
Pero hay muchas más,; sólo hay que poner diccionario murciano en San Google.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Sin palabras  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esos videos son buenos. Os voy a poner otras pocas palabras:

Bla-Bla = Los pescadores los conocen muy bien: Black-Bass
Bujío
Catiuscas = Botas de agua
Cazarreyes = Largartija de campo
El directo = Autobus La Puebla - Sevilla
El c**o tu prima en vinagre
Encorichates = Desnudo

----------


## REEGE

*DICCIONARIO TOMELLOSERO ? ESPAÑOL.* 


ABOTARDAO.- Atocinao, apollardao, atontao. 


ACACHAIPODA.- Llamada de atención pa´l que gasta la mandanga o ejerce 

de bacín. 


A CASCAPORRILLO.- A trocho y mocho. 


ADIOS AMOTO.- Expresión tomellosera con diversas utilizaciones: 

sorpresa, incredulidad, ignorancia (que no sabes qué decir), etc... 


AINAS SI VIENES.- Me creía que no llegabas. 


ALGALLOTAS.- Acumulo de zurraspas en el vello anal. 


ALMORRANAS.- Dificultades anales pa cualquier labor cular que se 

realice. 


AMORTAJAO.- Que no hablas, que no das un ruido, que estás acobardao. 


AMORTERAR.- Arrimarle la tierra a la cepa con la azá. 


AMOTO.- Mobilete que se arranca de patá. 


ANCA.- Adverbio de lugar. 


APÀSTATE.- Chateahí, agáchate leche. 


APERCIBIOTE.- Que se anticipa a las situaciones, que se limpia el culo 

antes de cagar. 


APRETAR LA GALLETA.- Que cunda, que se vaya ligero sin llegar a sacar 

el cojón. 


ARRABALERO.- Los tenderos del mercaillo. 


ARREA.- Otra expresión. 


ARREANDO ESTOPILLA.- Salir cagando leches. 


ARRECALCAMAZO.- Échale una ojeada a la cosa. 


ARRECOSTARSE.- Echase, apalancase, amagar la costilla. 


ARREGLO DE BODA.- Pedida de mano, cuando el novio le dice al padre de 

la novia que quiere las viñas de reguerío. 


ARRIMAR BARRO.- Guarrerías propias de los mozalbetes. 


ASTAJO.- Que va a cojón sacao. 


ASURAS.- Agobiamiento de los tomelloseros. 


ATO.- Variedad de alimentos que componen la merienda del viñero. Cuando 

se iban de semana el ato estaba compuesto por queso, pan duro, 

longaniza (del "Cazados" y colorá" ), unos choricetes, harina de titos, 

unos pimientos, tocino, jeta y unas sardinejas. 


ATOESTROZO.- Hecho con ansia, basto y sin mucho cuidao. 


ATUFAO.- Acipotonao. Tamién puede ser que ha golio alguna expulsión 

debia a diferencia de gases. 


AZÁ.- Artilugio viñero pa amorterar, escubrir, hacer casillas, d´e un 

golpecillo a los malosvecinos, etc... Su utilización se recomienda en 

dietas ricas en grasas animales. 


AZOGUE.- Nerviosismo cansino, estrés. 


BACÍN.- Reportero del corazón en Tomelloso, paparazzi en otros pueblos. 


BARJA.- Cajón de madera con tapa (y si no, vas a perder el gatejo) pa 

guardar el ato. 


BASTO.- Individuo que por estos lares no desentona ni lo más mínimo. 

Ej: eres más basto que una ventisca bombos. 


BASUREAR.- Échale estiércol a las viñas. Tamién se aplica a cuando uno 

se caga detrás de una cepa. 


BOLLAGAS.- Gûevón, con más pachorra que el perro de Heidi. 


BRASERO DE PICÓN.- Infiernillo ecológico que se pone debajo de las 

faldas de la mesa. 


CANDORRO.- Que no va mu conjuntao. 


CANILLAS.- Espinillas de un tío reseco. 


CANSINERÍA.- Propio de los hermanos viejos, que se ponen tercos y están 

de contino hablando de las mulas. 


CANTO.- Jijarro, que sirve pa escalabrar y pa limpiase el culo después 

de giñar. 


CARRERO.- Transportista vinícola. 


CARRIL DE LA MOSCARDA.- Paraje lugarero con viñas que salen a catorce o 

quince kilos (aunque siempre da gusto exagerar). 


CASCAR EL FOLLO.- Estirar las uñas. Aparecer en la tablilla como 

titular. 


CENIZO.- Vegetación autóctona. 


CENUTRIO.- Gilipollón. 


CEPORRO.- Uno que no sirve na más que pa gañán. 


CHACHO.- Criaturo. 


CHAMBERGO.- Pelliza, pieza de abrigo pa que no se nos hiele el moco. 


CHASPODAR.- Cortar sarmientos sin miseria. 


CHICO.- Enano, chiquituso. 


CHILE.- Voz dirigida a los perros. Dicho: Tengo más frío que un perrete 

chiquitín en unas portás mu grandes. 


CHUFLITO.- Aspersor de reguerio. 


CIMA.- Pa decile a uno tonto y que no te entiendan los de Madrid. 


CIPOTERA DE AGUA.- Expresión tomellosera para indicar que han caído 

muchos litros por metro cuadrado. 


CODAURA.- Cuello de Cotillas, edil popular, que una imagen vale más que 

mil palabras. 


CONTRAHILOS.- Diagonales de las viñas. 


CONTRAHILILLOS.- Las diagonales de las diagonales, pa que los vean los 

de la ONCE, vamos. 


CORDELILLO.- Ataero pa las mangas de reguerio después de enrulalas en 

un tubo. 


CORNIJAL.- Descuadre de algunas viñejas, tontás de los viejos que 

cortaban las viñas por donde les salía de los cojones. 


CORTE.- Lugar dónde se queda la labor pa seguir a otro día. 


COSTALÁ.- Guarrazo, caída. 


COSAS DE APATACO.- Viene a definir cosas de poco valor, desfasás, es 

decir, tontás. 


CUARTILLEJO.- Antigua vivienda unifamiliar de las zonas residenciales 

periféricas de Tomelloso. 


CUARTOS.- Los dineros, lo que valen las cosas, la enflación esa. 


CUNDIR.- Sinónimo de productividad, término capitalista o pichulero. 


DAR COPERO.- Solucionar un problema. 


DE CIERTO.- Del to, eh. 


DE CONTINO.- Continuamente. 


DEGOLVER.- Echar el potaje el primer día porque algo te hace mal o el 

alcohol se te vuelve vinagre. 


DELICAO.- Que no le gusta na. 


DENDE LUEGO.- Si es una respuesta, afirmación tomellosera. 


DE SOSQUÍN.- De medio lao, que no te engancha bien. 


DICES QUE + ALGUNA PALABRA BASTEJA.- Expresión utilizada para desajerar 

las cosas. 


DUZ.- Que está mu dulce. Famoso el arroz con duz. 


EMPORCARSE.- Encenegase un poquito. Motivo pa que se enfade la 

parienta. 


ENCANARSE.- Quedarse fijo con la mirada perdía en las viñejas de 

Perrote. 


ENCISCAO.- Que tiene un grado de nerviosismo mu patente. 


ENGARABITARSE.- Subise a un sitio con dificultades ostensibles de 

escalada. Por ejemplo, engarabitarse en el colmo de un remolque de 

trece mil kilos, que ya lleva veinte, pa pisalas. 


ENVAINA.- Porra pa partir piedras poco útil en la vega. 


ESCARDILLAR.- Operación viñera que consiste en no joder muchos 

pulgares, no quitar muchas muestras, no causar mucho daño, etc. 


ESCARRILÁ.- Por dónde circulan los coches, la calzá. 


ESCUBRIR.- Quitale la tierra arrimá a la cepas pa cortale las raíces. 


ESPUERTA.- Recipiente pa dejar las ugûas mientras el pichulero está en 

la Cooperativa y que la cuadrilla no esté pará. 


ESZALEAR.- Hacer calderilla, dejalo to hecho chicha y nabo. 


FANEGA.- Unas mil cepejas. 


FRESQUERA.- Frigorífico ecológico sin gasto pa conservar el tocino al 

aire sin que lo cague la moscarda. 


GANCHA.- Racimejo de na, lo que se dejan los el estajo. 


GAÑÁN.- Especie autóctona de Tomelloso. Individuo compuesto por una 

blusa a rayas, faja, boina, pañuelico de las viñas, pantalón de pana, 

albarcas, Celtas Cortos y posiblemente (porque no se ve), calzoncillos 

e pata larga. Generalmene tiene una becicleta con porta pa llevar cepas 

arrancás y la azá. Depura sus amistades con tertulias enfrente de los 

portalicos los domingos por la mañana y antes de irse se toma un vermut 

de Miguel Abad con merluza rebozá en el bar Alhambra. 


GARRULO.- Matización de arrabalero. 


GOLOR.- En otros sitios le dicen aroma. 


GÛERA.- Hoguera de Tomelloso. 


GUISCAR.- Molestar, calentar, tocar las pelotas. 


GUISQUE.- El que le gusta guiscar y se lleva alguna hostieja. 


GOBANILLA.- Lo que está entre el brazo y la mano, es decir, la muñeca. 


GOBANILLERA.- Muñequera. 


GRANAO.- Que está pretico, de buen año. 


GÛACHARERAS.- Boceras, acumulación en la comisura de los labios de 

restos de saliva solidificada que da mucho asco. 


HACERSE UNA GASEOSA.- Aliviarse uno sexualmente cuando la moza está 

largo o cuando no hay moza, que tamién puede ocurrir. 


HERMANO VIEJO.- El que está pasao de cierta edá y se pone cansinete. 


KOTUFAS.- Palomitas de maíz de cuando se hacían en una sartén en la 

estufa y había que tener la boca prepará pa cuando saltaban. 


LA GAMBA.- Bar del pueblo. No es mu grande, pero tiene una salón arriba 

pa 250 comensales, lo malo es que siempre lo están preparando. 


LA UTICIA.- Lugar vermutiano del pueblo. Siempre hay suerte y tiene 

sitio al fondo. 


LAS ROPERAS.- Las Koplowitz de Tomelloso. 


LESME.- Bacín tonto. Dicho así to junto y con la boca llena pa quedase 

descansaico. 


LINDE.- Separaero de viñas, se acaba antes de que el tonto deje de 

andar. 


LOS DE IBIS.- Forasteros con zapatos de género, bermudas, camiseta de 

tirantes, bigote y móvil colgao en los calzoncillos, que se presentan 

en el mes de Agosto a pegar la gorra a familiares que no ven en to el 

año. 


LIEGO.- Viña descuidá que en vez de ugûas echa balines. 


LUSTROSO.- Que se ha criao sin necesidades. 


MAJANO.- Bombo pero sin puerta. 


MARRA.- Planta que falta, porque no ha agarrao o porque le has 

enganchao con el trastor. 


MARRULLICA.- Que es mu arrabalero juegando y no sabe perder. 


MENGAJO.- Que no abulta na siquiera, que es raspa y pellica. 


MENTAR.- Acordase d´alguien. 


MININO.- Zicato. 


MOÑA.- Señal ecológica que se hace en la viña cuando se vendimia pa no 

pasate de hilo. 


MOSTRENCO.- Gañanazo que le dan ganas de engancharse el arao a las 

costillas pa que no sufra el trastor. 


MUCHACHAJO.- Mozalbete irritante y pesao. 


MUESTRA.- Racimete chiquitín que sale cuando rompen las viñas y que 

luego se hielo, se apedrea o no te dan por él en la Cooperativa. 


MULANDANGO.- Que no hace na aunque tiene más cojones que su padre. 


OGAÑo.- Este año. Lo suelen emplear los pichuleros pa decir que ogaño 

el tiempo viene peor que nunca. 


ORAJE.- Tiempo atmosférico, siempre es bueno pa que trabajen los 

obreros del pichulero. 


PAICE.- Parece. 


PAMPANA.- Hoja de la vid. Papel higiénico muy apreciado en tiempo de 

vendimia. 


PAREAZO.- Se aplica a las tapias de las casas de las viñas y a un tono 

de color inventado por los Miejones: gris sombra pareazo. 


PARTIR.- Repartir la herencia del padre. Es cuando los hijos dejan de 

hablarse. 


PEDRIZA.- Es como una valla, pero de piedras. 


PEGAO AL CASCO.- Se dice del pelo cuando tiene un poco de graseja. 


PICATOSTE.- Lo que comen tres amigos cuando uno pone el pan y otro 

aceite. 


PICHULERO.- Hombre que practica la agricultura y que siempre está 

cabreao haga el tiempo que haga. 


PIEL.- Bribón. 


POLIDEPORTIVO.- Un poli que hace deporte, es decir, ninguno de los 

nuestros, ya que desgraciadamente estar en la Cafetería Sol no está 

oficialmente reconocido por el Patronato. 


POSTURA.- Viña que no está pa vendimiala. Tamién se aplicaba a las 

mozas que otavía no eran casaeras. 


PRETENDÍA.- Moza a la que uno cansinea. Pa entablar conversación hay 

quién empieza con dichos como: 


Estás más güena que los tarugos de Pincha. 


Por ti daba la vuelta al mundo enganchao al rabo de un gorrino chato. 


Te voy a echar un polvo que te va a salir un chaparro en la espalda de 

la humedá. 


Te voy a echar un polvo que te van a zurrir más las tripas que un saco 

botes por una escalera abajo. 


Estás tan buena que te comía y me cosía el culo pa no cagate. 


PUDRIERO.- Rodalete del corral dónde se tiraban las basuras familiaes y 

que en verano respetaba de mosquejas y olores. 


QUEDARSE COMO UNA HILACHA.- Que está más seco que los perros de 

Alicate, que les alzaban el rabo y se les veían los dientes. 


RABOGATO.- Vegetación autóctona. 


RALENCO.- Presumio, mocete que es más chulo que la estatua del obrero. 


REBULLITE.- Recernese, espabilase. 


RECOCHURA.- Incertidumbre que fastidia la conciencia del tomellosero. 


REGÜELDO.- Pedo por la boca. 


REVENIO.- Un poquito vuelto o pasao. 


REVIEJO.- Bacinote, mozalbete que aparenta saber más de lo que 

corresponde por la edá. 


REVINAR.- Retroceder, mentalmente, en el tiempo pa echale mano a algo 

que se nos había olvidado. 


RIELAR.- Verse las plantas en fila desde la linde, señal de que no hay 

muchas marras, lo que le da mucho gusto al pichulero. 


SEJATRÁS.- Veste pa´tras, recula (generalmente dirigido a las bestias, 

aunque hay tíos a los que tamién les pega). 


SENTIR.- Oír. Uno desde la carretera voceándole a su hermano que está 

en el cornijal: "Se ha muerto padreee". El otro: "No lo sientoooo". El 

primero: "Ni yo tampoco, pero habrá que enterraloooo". 


SERILLA.- Recipiente de esparto pa la vendimia, de cuando los mozos no 

eran medio maricones. 


SIIOOOOU.- Hola en tomellosero. 


SINACO.- Que le falta el último hervor. 


SIRLE EN PLVO.- Estiércol muy apreciado por sus propiedades 

intrínsecas. 


VITANGUERO.- Que aunque se hunda la casa, no le pilla los callos. 


TALEGA.- Bolsa de tela pa llevar el ato atao al manillar de la 

becicleteja cuandoi se íba uno pa´l día. 


TARUGO.- Combustible calorifíco de las estufas. Si es de cepa aceda no 

se pasa, si es de carrasca se le aprecia mucho. 


TOBA.- Cardo que crece libremente en mitá de un barbecho o un liego. 


TOMIZA.- Cordelillo recio. 


TO TIESO.- Que está pu´allí delante, sin doblarse. 


TRASTOR.- Maquinaria agrícola moderna. 


TRIPUDOS.- Los argamasilleros, los tripa verde. 


UGÜAS.- Fruto de la cepa. Los señoritos tamién les dicen uvas. 


URRE.- Interjección pa echate de un sitio dónde no aprecian ni tus 

bacinerías ni tus tontás. 


ZAMUZO.- Que está adobao y apollardao. 


ZORRERA.- Humaera que se lia en el bombete o la cocinilla cuando no 

tira la lumbre.

----------


## aberroncho

-Galipuche: Bebida aguada y que ha perdido su sabor original 

-Cuchitril: Recinto o casa pequeña 

-Jeyondo: Que huele mal. 

-Alestricote: Algo que está muy desordenado 

-Mencaloso: Persona que dice muchas tonterias o "mencalás"

-Chapú: Trabajo hecho a la carrera o un asunto que tiene mala solución. 

-Vehigazo: dar una patada fuerte a un balón. 

-Chuminá: Algo que tiene poca importancia. 

-Fartusco: Alguien que tiene pocas luces, que esta un poco atontado.

- Ruiya: Trapo húmedo para limpiar y también una servilleta de trapo 

- Atacarse: Meter la camisa por dentro del pantalón 

- Chuchurria: Planta o persona que está un poco apagada. 

- Esaborio: Persona antipática. 

- Bajío: Tener mal cuerpo.

----------

